

University of Virginia website hacking play-by-play - priyadarshy
http://pastebin.com/veT3zZGQ
Looks like the guys who hacked the UVa website earlier this year published the details on how they did.
======
duylamnguyenngo
Well 8K+ social security numbers have been leaked.

